# Create The Talk Classical Top 200 Most Recommended Operas Spotify recomendation?



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

Since I use Spotify to listen to all my music i was wondering if there is any interest in creating a Spotify play list similar to The Talk Classical Most Recommended Opera DVD's?

I have made my own play list for the top 184 operas. But since I'm not that familiar with all recordings yet I have a nagging feeling that some of my choices are, how shall I put it, less than optimal.  And I have a tendency to select recordings with Nilsson, Gedda, von Otter and Bjoerling when avaliable... 

Right now I have divided it into two lists, one 1-100 and one ongoing project 101-200. For those of you that have Spotify here are the links to the playlists.

Top 1-100 Operas

Opera 101-200

But for a list on the forum a link to the individual recordings would be better than a play list. That would probably be easier to maintain.

So... Good idea? Bad Idea? To much work? 

Oh, and if anyone want an invite I got a quite a few left so just PM me with your email and I will invite you until I run out of invites.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, Dins! I don't have Spotify (at least not yet). Just wanted to say, Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Wow, almost 3,000 tracks and 6 days of music from the top 100! Thanks for the playlist although I only use Spotify at work, and I can't really listen to opera at work. Maybe I will just listen to overtures.

Another point to keep in mind, at least for US spotify users is that the US rights to many classical CDs are not yet available. Hopefully they will be with time.

Thanks and welcome to the group!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Wasn't there talk about TxllxT doing the TC top 100 opera recordings list or something like that? 

But your list is a good start. I haven't looked at it, but I promise I will once I get a computer with Spotify. Promise.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Aksel said:


> Wasn't there talk about TxllxT doing the TC top 100 opera recordings list or something like that?
> 
> But your list is a good start. I haven't looked at it, but I promise I will once I get a computer with Spotify. Promise.


First things first: let's get the TC recommended top 200 ready. Then we will start using this list effectively....


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, TxllxT had several excellent ideas for a way to integrate this whole thing, with lists of recommended DVDs/blu-rays/CDs for each opera all connected through hyperlinks, but said he'll wait for the end of the top 200.
We're getting very close to the end, so soon enough his ideas will see the light of day.
I'm excited about it!
As for Spotify, I don't use it. Whatever you guys want to do is fine with me as long as it is all done in a way that doesn't violate copyrights. We can't permit anything that violates copyrights in our site.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Operas in Spotify has one drawback : Spotify doesn't have gapless playback. I find it very much annoying.


----------

